# jd 1010 crawler



## mjm (Sep 23, 2010)

Looking for an engine for a 1010 crawler.

Heard this engine was used in a combine also. Any info would be helpful

thanks


----------



## thudson (Jun 22, 2010)

*jd 1010*

I just got a jd 1010 also and has a hole in engine. just wondering if you found out anything about a replacement engine thanks


----------

